# FTP over VPN



## kevkev (18. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Zurzeit sieht das ganze so aus:
Lokaler Rechner -> VPN -> Server

In unserem Firmennetzwerk (ISA Server) funktioniert FTP nicht so wirklich, von daher möchte Ich eine Lösung über VPN probieren.
Ich möchte praktisch einen FTP Gateway, der auf dem Server installiert ist, der alle FTP Anfragen weiterleitet.
Über iptables trau Ich mir nicht zu, Ich suche sowas wie eine Art FTP-Proxy.

Habe schon ftp-proxy, frox und jftpgw getestet, ging aber nie so wirklich.

Weiß jemand eine einfache Möglichkeit, FTP over einen VPN Tunnel zu nutzen?

Danke .

Gruß Kevin


----------

